# View my live weather webcam



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Just thought this would be a cool idea.

I had a webcam laying around and decided that id hook it up to the desktop and yahoo messenger to broadcast it. 

That way anyone can check in to see what the weather is doing in my area.

This cam is in schaumburg IL. my yahoo ID is mobileaudioguy. feel free to chime in to watch or chat. if you see smoke in front of the cam, its ok, there is a dryer vent right below it.

if anyone has a similar setup feel free to share, maybe we can get a little network going on


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

where do u go to lok at it/////????? am i just ********


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

if you have yahoo messenger then enter my UN which is mobileaudioguy

i think you can view it then or request to view it.


----------

